# şi iată că



## Mallarme

Iată o provocare adevărată!  Este vorbă de un băiat într-un atelier de sculptură populară.



> În zadar ăncercam eu însumi să comit minunea pe-ndelete.  Aveam desigur în mână bradul netuns, yburlit şi pietros şi iată că de sub rândea ieşea deodată ceva lunecos ca un leşin.


Am doi traduceri:

1) "Sure, I held the rough, rugged, hard fir tree block in my hand all right, *but only* something slippery like a swoon would sometimes turn up from under my plane."

2) "Indeed, I had in my hand uncut fir, bristly and hard and suddenly came something slippery from under the plane, like a swoon."


Mă întreb dacă "but only" este justificat de textul original în română.  A fost trădus de altcineva.  Mă întreb dacă a tradus aşa din causa expresiei "şi iată că" în textul.  E cam greu de tradus.  Nu ştiu dacă înţeleg sensul exact textului. 

Ce credeţi? Orice comentariu este bine venit!
Mulţumesc încă o dată!


----------



## basquiat

Intr-adevar o provocare traducerea

parerea mea este ca varianta 1): "Sure, I held the rough, rugged, hard fir tree block in my hand all right, *but only* something slippery like a swoon would sometimes turn up from under my plane",  se apropie de textul original cel mai bine, iar "but only" a fost ales pentru "iata ca"...

Cit despre sensul exact al textului, asa cum il inteleg eu este ca "minunea" pe care o dorea s-o sculpteze din "bradul netuns, zburlit şi pietros " nu a fost pe masura asteptarilor lui artistice; rezultatul, "acel ceva lunecos ca un leşin"  este in contrast cu vigoarea si forta bradului. Ca urmare folosirea lui "but only" se justifica, din nou dupa parerea mea umila

Sper sa-ti fie de folos!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Iată o provocare adevărată!  Este vorbă de un băiat într-un atelier de sculptură populară.
> 
> Am doi traduceri:
> 
> 1) "Sure, I held the rough, rugged, hard fir tree block in my hand all right, *but only* something slippery like a swoon would sometimes turn up from under my plane."
> 
> 2) "Indeed, I had in my hand uncut fir, bristly and hard and suddenly came something slippery from under the plane, like a swoon."
> 
> 
> Mă întreb dacă "but only" este justificat de textul original în română.  A fost trădus de altcineva.  Mă întreb dacă a tradus aşa din causa expresiei "şi iată că" în textul.  E cam greu de tradus.  Nu ştiu dacă înţeleg sensul exact textului.
> 
> Ce credeţi? Orice comentariu este bine venit!
> Mulţumesc încă o dată!



Hm... Textul 1) în engleză nu prea mi se pare conform cu cel în română, în opinia mea. *Suddenly *mi se pare mult mai potrivit. Dealtfel, este şi echivalentul perfect pentru _*deodată*_. De asemenea, *but only* nu-l văd prea apropiat _*de iată că*_...

PS: Corect este *Am două traduceri *şi nu doi traduceri 

Best regards


----------



## Trisia

Hi there. What I'd really like to know is the following, Mallarme:

Was the boy pleased with his work results? It's very important, because it will help you decide between the two.

If the answer is yes, I agree with Old Avatar. At first, I was inclined to think like basquiat. I thought the boy said that he had the material, but he could only get something weird out of it.

Now, it seems to me that he's saying the wood was bristly/rough/whatever, but he couldn't really see the transformation phases. All of a sudden, the rough piece of material had turned into a soft and slippery work of art - hence the "miracle" (that couldn't be brought about in slow-motion )


----------



## basquiat

Hello, hello

Trisia you seem to be right; however I think the boy is not content with his artistic result, because acel "ceva lunecos ca un leşin" cannot satisfy any artist, fie el si un "băiat într-un atelier de sculptură populară"


----------



## OldAvatar

basquiat said:


> Hello, hello
> 
> Trisia you seem to be right; however I think the boy is not content with his artistic result, because acel "ceva lunecos ca un leşin" cannot satisfy any artist, fie el si un "băiat într-un atelier de sculptură populară"



Nu ţin neapărat să te contrazic, dar mie mi se pare că este exact pe dos. Este foarte greu să creezi ceva lunecos în sculptură. Formele „lunecoase” sunt suprafeţe foarte bine şlefuite şi mai degrabă specifice corpurilor lichide, şi ca atare necesită o îndemânare deosebită. :|


----------



## Trisia

OldAvatar said:


> ...mie mi se pare că este exact pe dos. Este foarte greu să creezi ceva lunecos în sculptură. Formele „lunecoase” sunt suprafeţe foarte bine şlefuite şi mai degrabă specifice corpurilor lichide, şi ca atare necesită o îndemânare deosebită.



What can I say. I agree 

Probabil că problema rezidă mai degrabă în faptul că "leşin" are un sens negativ. Dar în acest caz, se referă la felul în care o persoană care leşină alunecă [lin? ] pe jos.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc tuturor pentru ajutor.  Încă mă mai gândesc la cea mai bună trăducere...nu sunt foarte mulţumită cu acele _două_ (mersi OldAvatar!).  Ar putea fi că prima este cea mai corectă dar cred că poate "but only" este prea... nu ştiu.  Oricum, mă voi mai gândi la ele.  




Trisia said:


> Hi there. What I'd really like to know is the following, Mallarme:
> 
> Was the boy pleased with his work results? It's very important, because it will help you decide between the two.



Iartă-mă că nu vă am dat mai mult context.  Iată frazele alături:



> În zadar urmăream munca înceată pentru a surprinde momentul când bucata de lemn zdrenţăroasă şi umedă expira într-un trandafir înlemnit.
> În zadar încercam eu însumi să comit minunea pe-ndelete.  Aveam desigur în mână  bradul netuns, zburlit şi pietros şi iată că de sub rândea ieşea deodată ceva lunecos ca un leşin.
> Poate că, în momentul când începeam să jeluiesc scândura, mă cuprindea un somn adânc şi puteri extraordinare creşteau atunci tentaculare din aer, intrând în lemn şi producând cataclimul.


Apropo, este din romanul _Întâmplări în irealitatea imediată _de Max Blecher.  Cineva l-a citit?  În pasajul ăla nu este vorbă de o simplă poveste despre un băiat care învaţă să sculpteze.  He just hangs out a lot at this woodcarving workshop... şi este ceva suprareal în proză.


----------



## Trisia

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc tuturor pentru ajutor.  Încă mă mai gândesc la cea mai bună traducere...nu sunt foarte mulţumită *de *acele _două_ (mersi OldAvatar!) *[variante]*. *S-ar putea ca prima să fie* cea mai corectă dar cred că poate "but only" este prea... nu ştiu.  Oricum, mă voi mai gândi la ele.



That's just the thing. It isn't, because it gives one the impression that the boy tried hard to create a work of art, and only a piece of rubbish came out. And that's not the case. He's saying that something wondrous came out of his hands, without him realising how that came to be.


Ok, here's my try, so that you know what I'm talking about and then decide for yourself what you want to say:

_În zadar încercam eu însumi să comit minunea pe-ndelete. Aveam desigur în mână bradul netuns, zburlit şi pietros şi iată că de sub rândea ieşea deodată ceva lunecos ca un leşin._



			
				disastroustranslatorInc said:
			
		

> In vain I tried to carry out the miracle slowly (meaning gradually). Of course/Clearly, I held the unwrought, bristling, rough fir; and suddenly from beneath the plane came out something as slippery as a swoon.



Slippery as a swoon is not a fixed expression (not one that I happen to know of, anyway). The author made it up, probably to give the sensation of something very, very fine.  My idea of it is something between what OldAvatar said - almost liquid - and something so finely polished that would jump right out of your hands - like trying to hold soap when your hands are wet.


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi, Trisia.   Da, tind să fiu de acord cu interpretarea ta.  

-------

Cu privire la corectaţie, "*S-ar putea ca prima să fie* "

de ce este "ca" şi nu "că"?   Înţeleg asta cum "It could be _that_ the first is..."

şi fără reflexiv ce înseamnă? adică cum am scris "ar putea fi că prima este..."

Hmmm... poate fără reflexiv nu are sens.  Oricum încerc să înţeleg diferenţa.


----------

